# Temperatur Messung



## Speedo (20 März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich Planne die Wassertemperatur eines Aquariums zu messen.
Jedoch bin hab ich jetzt so viel gesehen das es mich wieder durcheinander bringt!

Gemessen wird das ganze mit einer Analogen einagnsklemme 0-10V von Wago.
Die Messwert abweichung sollte nicht mehr als +/- 0.5 Grad sein (0.25 wäre natürlich besser)
Jetzt ist das Problem das ich von der Wago bis zum aquarium Kleinere und grössere distanzen habe. so ca 4 bis 8 Meter. a 12x 0.5mm Litzen.

Zuerst hab ich einen NTC genommen der lieferte aber einen zu ungenauen wert.
Nun bin ich mir am überlegen ob ich einen PT100 nehme und diese mit einem Spannungsteiler vor der SPS betreibe. Aber ich weis einfach nicht wie genau ich werde.
Ich hab auch schin gedacht das ich einfach einen Offset programmiere also wen der PT100 25 Grad misst es ist aber 26 dan 1Grad offset jedoch ist das ja dan Linear und die Messung ist ja nicht linear... Würde das gehen?

Habt ihr das schon mal was gemacht oder könnt ihr mir einen Typ geben wis genau wird.
Bin über jeden anstupser froh.

Mit Freundlichem Gruss

Simon


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du bei 8m 0,5mm² eine zu große Ungenauigkeit hast, dann liegt das m. M. nach nicht an der Entfernung oder am Querschnitt.

Schon mal den Leitungswiderstand berechnet und mit dem Widerstand des Fühlers verglichen?

Wie hast du denn den AI skaliert, was kann deine Baugruppe?
Ich würde eher DA den Fehler vermuten



MfG


----------



## Speedo (20 März 2010)

Also hab bis jetzt ja nur einen NTC an der Steuerung und mit dem ist nicht so gut.

Daher meine ich ob ein 2 Aderiger Pt100 Ohne Messumformer mein gewünschtes ziel bringt also die genauigkeit?

Sorry wen es zu wenig angaben sind.

Gruss simon


----------



## Sockenralf (20 März 2010)

Hallo,

einen (wie auch immer aussehenden) Temperaturfühler an einen 0-10V Eingang wird irgendwie nicht funktionieren.

Dein Fühler liefert einen Widerstandswert, dein Eingang erwartet aber eine Spannung 


MfG


----------



## Matze001 (20 März 2010)

Es gibt extra PT100 / PT1000 Eingänge für die Wago... vielleicht wäre das etwas für dich!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Zottel (21 März 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einen (wie auch immer aussehenden) Temperaturfühler an einen 0-10V Eingang wird irgendwie nicht funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Schon richtig. Da es nach Heimanwendung aussieht, also der 0-10V Eingang vielleicht schon da ist, der PTxx-Eingang gekauft werden müßte:
Prinzipiell kann der Widerstand gemessen werden, indem durch den Widerstand ein konstanter Strom geschickt wird. 100mA*100Ohm=10V.
Ungünstig:100mA heizen den PT100 schon auf.
Besser PT1000: 10mA*1000Ohm gibt auch 10V.
Woher eine Konstantstromquelle nehmen? 
- Entweder selber bauen. Schaltungen finden sich sicher im Internet.
- Oder eine nicht so konstante Stromquelle nehmen, denselben Strom durch einen genau bekannten Widerstand schicken und den Spannungsabfall daran messen.

Zum gleichzeitigen Messen an beiden Widerständen müssen zwei Eingänge vorhanden sein, die auch noch untereinander potentialfrei sind oder einer muß negative Spannung können.

Ein einzelner Eingang kann über ein Relais abwechselnd mit dem PT1000 und dem Vergleichswiderstand verbunden werden.


----------



## Speedo (21 März 2010)

Hallo Zottel

Du Sprichst jetzt von einem 3 Adreigen PT seh ich das richtig?
Hab jetzt wo anderst gelesen das ich eiegtnlich auch mit einem Spannungsteiler arbeiten könnte. 
Also so meinte ich.

Wäre dan aber nur ein 2 Aderiger und dan ist eben die Frage wegen der Distanz des kabels?

Eine Extra wiche zu machen wird in meinem Fal schon schwiriger da ich schon für meine 19 aquarien NUR 2 Analog eingänge habe. und Dort schon mit einem Relay Switch arbeite. Ausser ich mach nochmals so ne Karte und nehme dan dort darüber den Vergleichswiederstand.
Wäre es dan aber nicht gleich besser wen ich Einen Messumformer nehme?
Udn diesen noch vor die SPS hänge dan hätte ich viel weniger zu programmieren.

Danke im voraus.

Gruss Simon


----------



## Sockenralf (21 März 2010)

Hallo,

du willst mit einem Relais-Switch die 19 Fühler auf einen Eingang schalten und auf´s zehntel-Grad genau messen?

Sorry, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß das nicht klappen wird.
Was sind denn da für Relais verbaut?


Es könnte aber klappen, die 19 Fühler mit dem Switch auf den Wandler (R --> 0-10V) zu schalten und dann auf EINEN Eingang der Steuerung zu gehen

PS: eine wirkliche "Home-Anwendung" ist das bei 19 Aquarien aber nicht wirklich.
Falls geschäftlich: schon mal überlegt, was passiert, wenn die Schalterei, der Wandler oder der Eingang versagen?
Gibt´s dann 19x Kochfisch? *ROFL*
Lohnt es sich nicht, hier eine fachgerechte Lösung zu realisieren?


MfG


----------



## Speedo (21 März 2010)

Hallo

Also ne es ist ne Home anwendung ich hab Wirklich 19 Aquarium im Keller stehen.
Das Problem ist das ich nicht Vorig geld habe für 19x Einen Pt100 Eingangsklemme zu kaufen.

das ganze ist eine Vordiplomarbeit wo ich die programmierung dafür mache.
Will ja nicht auf einen Zehntel genau messen einfach +/. o.5 Grad.

Kan ich den nicht einen Offset programmieren der mir das Verfälschte signal
Von dem Pt100 Korigiert? Das problem ist jadas Signal des PT ist nicht Linear aber der Offset wärs dan?



> Es könnte aber klappen, die 19 Fühler mit dem Switch auf den Wandler (R  --> 0-10V) zu schalten und dann auf EINEN Eingang der Steuerung zu  gehen



Bei dieser Lösung müsste ich 19 Wandler nehmen und dan auf den Switsch und ab in die SPS. Aber das wäre auch ein 3 Aderiger nötig?

Das probelm ist einfach die Kosten ich kan nicht pro Aquarium 150Euro ausgeben.



> Gibt´s dann 19x Kochfisch?


Ne die Heizer sind schon auf maximal 30Grad eingestellt Hardware mässige sicherheit. 

Gruss Simon


----------



## ZiComTec (23 März 2010)

Hallo,

also um das Ganze zu überblicken ist m.E. eine Fehlerbetrachtung nötig. Ist sicher auch für eine Vordiplomarbeit sinnvoll.

Also wieviel Ohm entspricht wieviel Grad im erwarteten Temperaturbereich und wieviel Ohm haben die Zuleitungen.

Beispiel: 
PT100: 10°C entspricht einer Widerstandsänderung von 3,8 Ohm (bei 20°C..30°C). 
Also entspricht 0,5°C einer Widerstandänderung von 0,19 Ohm!! Und das muss man erstmal stabil messen können.
Außerdem sind 0,5 °C Messunsicherheit schon reichlich großzügig.

Hinzu kommt:
1. die Grundgenauigkeit PT100 Klasse B mit ca. 0,5 Ohm bei 30 °C und 
2. die Eigenerwärmung durch dem Meßstrom.

Sockenralf:


> Sorry, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, daß das nicht klappen wird.


Ist schon Berechtigt.


----------



## Friese_250 (24 März 2010)

*moin moin*

hab da was beim großen Conrad gefunden.
*MESSUMFORMMODUL PT1000 24MA -30 -  70°C*

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/502163/

obwohl davon 19 Stück kaufen:sad:
oder mit einem Signal Multiplexer eine Messtellenumschaltung basteln.

Friese


----------



## Metabastler (24 März 2010)

PT100 in Vierleitermessung an einer entsprechenden Klemme sollte sich auch über  4xUM Relais muxen lassen, bei 0,1 K Auflösung. Mit der richtigen Technik sind da auch 5mK drin, aber zu *etwas* höheren Kosten 

ABER die Lebendauer der Relais sollte schon berücksichtigt werden.

Nun könnte man sagen das die termische Trägheit bei Aquarien recht groß ist . 100l umgewälztes Wasser, da sollten eventuell eine Messung alle 5-20 Minuten reichen.

Zur Messung mit 10mA Stromquelle: In Wasser gerade noch vertretbar wegen der Eigenerwärmung des Sensors. Üblich sind eher 1mA oder weniger. 

In dem eigenschränkten Temperaturbereich sollten aber mit NTCs die .1k auch locker machbar sein, wenn auch mit einer (ein Punkt) Kalibrierung. Ein gutes Referenzthermometer vorrausgesetzt. Hint: Fieberthermometer (8 EUR aus der Apotheke) sind um 37°C sehr genau.


----------



## Hitschkock (4 April 2010)

*DS1820 Thermofühler*

Moin moin zusammen

Ich stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem:
Ich will auch viele Temp's günstig messen.

und habe den oben genannten billig Fühler gefunden mit der Ansteuerung bin ich noch am basteln habe aber einen Interessanten Link gefunden.
http://www.haeussler.name/blogs/hobby/tag/rs232/
und ich weiß man kann viele Fühler parallel auflegen.
fast vergessen die sind super teuer ;-) ca. 2€ das Stück 
das Datenblatt  http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=6;L...wQARwAAF-76hI6c767ba5f44b1ad43a941f545f98f543


----------

